# Tracker Boat......Never Again!



## Trouble (Apr 1, 2012)

I have never been more disappointed in a boat than I am with my 1 year old Tracker 1542.
Today I decided to put nice registration numbers on it and behold, the tape I used to line everything nice and neat pulled the paint off.  Now I would expect this if I had used masking tape or duct tape, but I used the blue painting tape.  I have a 1981 Terry 1436 that the paint has held up better than this boat. I will NEVER own another Tracker boat.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Apr 1, 2012)

Seriously, a year old and the paint peels off with blue painter's tape? I'd like to know what Tracker has to say about this. 

Better not get it wet, it might melt. Just kidding - that stinks!


----------



## chrispy186 (Apr 1, 2012)

Tracker had a problem with the paint on the 2011 jons. I know the feeling, I have the same boat. I heard someone else who had the problem complained to tracker, and they got a hefty Bass Pro gift card.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 1, 2012)

That's pathetic... I'd be on the phone and sending them at email... to the TOP of the food chain at Tracker... not just Charlie in Customer Service.


----------



## Leelatt (Apr 1, 2012)

yea my 1542 is less than a year old and it's missing atleast 25% of it's paint because it literally just rubs off/chips constantly. I've complained to the dealer I got it from and they only offered to order me a can of the paint from tracker but I'm not paying $35 for a can of spray paint + shipping. 

does anyone have the email for tracker? their contact us portion of their site only has mailing address and phone number.


----------



## bobbyb (Apr 1, 2012)

That is unreal. 

Some advice: Use the mailing address and address it to the CEO. Send the same letter to the BBB and maybe the AG's office in your home state. Pictures - make sure you include them. They knew about it, so its no real surprise to Tracker.

The dealer, who was nice enough to charge you shipping for the paint which you didn't want - I'd report him too to the BBB.

If you need his name (CEO), contact your local BBB - they will find it for you or before you report the dealer, ask him - then report him. 

My friend got beat on a deal in Florida cause he waited 2 years to complain.

I would not for 1 minute put up with that crap.

bobby


----------



## richg99 (Apr 1, 2012)

according to the 'net...Tracker is privately held. Johnny Morris ( Bass Pro Shops) is the owner.


Tracker Marine Corporate Office | Headquarters
2500 East Kearney Street Springfield, MO 65803
(417)873-5900 

In 1978, Bass Pro Shops' founder *Johnny Morris* revolutionized the boating industry when he introduced the first fully rigged boat, motor and trailer package on the market. More than 30 years later, that tradition of excellence and innovation is found in every model in the Tracker Marine Group lineup. Whether you’re searching for your first fishing boat or upgrading the family fun boat, rest assured your boat is crafted to provide you and your family years of quality experiences on the water. .


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 1, 2012)

If everyone stopped buying trackers in the late 90's, they'd still have a solid following. Seems like they really started cutting corners around 1999.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 1, 2012)

They started cutting corners when they used ply wood in them. Mine was all rotted in my 87 MV-16, And all the foam was water logged too, They should of used Closed cell, But overall the boat is solid.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

Pb has terrable customer service but atleast most of them speak English


----------



## Trouble (Apr 1, 2012)

That's just half of it, after the first time I used it the paint on the bottom chipped off. I wasn't overly concerned because I knew I was putting a floor in it. But now seeing how easy the paint is coming off of the sides, I really feel I made a mistake buying a Tracker.


----------



## cali27 (Apr 1, 2012)

IMO $1000 for a brand new boat is a great deal. Jon boats are utility boats not luxurious bass boats. If the paint chips, oh well. Like the old saying goes, you get what you pay for. 

I own a tracker 1436 and the paint is coming off in places as well.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kochy said:


> They started cutting corners when they used ply wood in them. Mine was all rotted in my 87 MV-16, And all the foam was water logged too, They should of used Closed cell, But overall the boat is solid.



No arguing the foam should be closed cell, and while all aluminum construction would be great, Tracker wouldn't sell half as many boats if they had to charge for all aluminum decks. 

A 20+ year old boat should have rotten decks and waterlogged foam IMO.



cali27 said:


> IMO $1000 for a brand new boat is a great deal. Jon boats are utility boats not luxurious bass boats. If the paint chips, oh well. Like the old saying goes, you get what you pay for.
> 
> I own a tracker 1436 and the paint is coming off in places as well.



There's a difference between paint chipping, and a manufacturing defect. Why even paint the boat if it'll damn-near scratch off with your fingernail?


----------



## Kochy (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, We're replacing it all, like a full overhaul, everything that isn't too mechanical, because me and my dad aren't know it alls when it comes to boats.


They should give ya discount if ya email em.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kochy said:


> Yeah, We're replacing it all, like a full overhaul, everything that isn't too mechanical, because me and my dad aren't know it alls when it comes to boats.



Keep reading on this site. You'll be a know it all before you know it. :wink: 


:? That sentence is a paradox :shock:


----------



## jigngrub (Apr 1, 2012)

Well it doesn't look/sound like it'll be too hard to strip down and give a nice paint job to your liking, sounds like a good winter project to me.

There were quite a few other brands of boats to consider when you bought that one, but I think maybe you chose the Tracker because they had the best price.... nothing wrong with that, but it's something you need to take into consideration before you bash them too hard.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 1, 2012)

cali27 said:


> IMO $1000 for a brand new boat is a great deal. Jon boats are utility boats not luxurious bass boats. If the paint chips, oh well. Like the old saying goes, you get what you pay for.
> 
> I own a tracker 1436 and the paint is coming off in places as well.



I agree, you get what you pay for. Tracker Topper boats are cheap both in price and in quality. Yes, Jon boats are utility boats, not luxurious bass boats - but then why do so many of us here on this site, spend so much money customizing these so-called 'utility boats'. I think that people should know what they are paying for.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 1, 2012)

1000 is cheap,but its still 1000.the paint should at least stick to it. whats next, inferior rivets? cutting corners doesn't help sell boats if customer satisfaction tanks,no matter how cheap the're sold for.


----------



## overboard (Apr 1, 2012)

I had trouble getting tracker to replace the capacity sticker on a 2006 tracker GRIZZLEY. the sticker was peeling off, and falling apart. they would have sent me one for $75.00. some of my origional posts were on this subject. finally did get someone with a little common sense to send me one, after several letters to the USCG complaining about how these capacity lables didn't seem to meet specific regulations. 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Leelatt (Apr 3, 2012)

sent in an email as the live chat said there were no available agents, the response I got was pretty much the warranty applies to the physical workmanship of the boat, not the paint. even though the website's description says the paint will provide years of corrosion protection to your boat, it's been 7 months and it's been stored in a heated garage, I've only taken it out maybe 10 times at most, there shouldn't be this much paint missing nor should it just come off so easily.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 3, 2012)

Write to the boss. I've done it a dozen times in 50 years or so. 

In only one case did I not get some reasonable response and satisfaction. The company who basically said "screw you" went bankrupt a year later. Served 'em right. Rich


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 3, 2012)

All the more reason to buy an alumacraft 8)


----------



## bigwave (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with rich, write a short,simple, to the point letter to the CEO....copy that to the BBB. Give the company the chance to respond....you might even send some video evidence. Sometimes in manufacturing there are problems that are uncontrollable.I am sure they are aware of your year model. If they choose not to do anything then you can file a formal complaint to the BBB. Tracker is a big company, sometimes you just have to go straight to the top to get the answers you need.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 3, 2012)

bigwave said:


> I agree with rich, write a short,simple, to the point letter to the CEO....copy that to the BBB. Give the company the chance to respond....you might even send some video evidence. Sometimes in manufacturing there are problems that are uncontrollable.I am sure they are aware of your year model. If they choose not to do anything then you can file a formal complaint to the BBB. Tracker is a big company, sometimes you just have to go straight to the top to get the answers you need.




The problem is, it is not just his year model. Back in 2007 when I was boat shopping, you could walk through a lot full of Trackers or Grizzleys and see boats sitting everywhere with the paint coming off in sheets. These were boats that had never left the sales lot. If they haven't fixed their primer/prep/adhesion issues by now... chances are they aren't going to.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 4, 2012)

I love my tracker, however the paint is garbage. It scratches with the slightest touch.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a Tracker 1542. Yes, the paint is not high quality. You get what you pay for and these are inexpensive boats. That being said, I have no complaints with my Tracker. It does everything I need it to do.


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd try the letter route if it was me. Big companies can surprise you sometimes and then other times not.


I work at a mitsubishi factory and in the mid nineties we had a batch of a couple thousand black cars with bad paint. We made cars for chrysler then too and chrysler's philosophy was we aren't fixing it until the customer complains. (they might not notice or have a problem if the car was garaged a lot) 

Mitsubishi on the other hand sent out the galants to chicago and another place to be repainted because we didn't have the capacity to repair that many and keep building. They came back with the worst paint jobs. Like they were painted at maco or something. They didn't remove the trim, hard lines everywhere and dirt. looked liked it had been painted in someones garage that didn't know what they were doing. Would have been better to have done it like chrysler.

On my boat maybe I got lucky or it just cured better because it is a 2010 model that sat till 2011 at the dealer. No problems really so far except for scratches etc. because I'm not treating it like a ranger bass boat.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 4, 2012)

One thing I did find out over the years was..If you wrote to the right guy..some companies will "make you whole"....but...they make you sign a non-disclosure agreement. 

I had a computer component replaced ( a long time ago) but they did not do a re-call on every one of them. I had to sign the non-disclosure to get it done. 

Not the way I'd do it, but it wasn't my company. 

Rich


----------



## turbotodd (Apr 4, 2012)

manufacturing costs are going up. Have been for a few years. Boat prices are also going up, but they have to try to keep the price competitive. In order to do so, they've got to cut costs somewhere. Sounds like they cut costs in painting.

The first Tracker I worked on back in about 1992, I saw how flimsy it was built and that did it for me. We also sold Noah (Duracraft) at that time. Comparing Tracker to Duracraft was comparing a Kenworth to a Toyota. One was inexpensive...and for good reason.

Don't konw where you're located, but War Eagle will paint just about any boat. Might be worth a call. Last one I saw came out great and was only $200 but it's been a few years ago.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys for all of your suggestions. I know after I bought my boat I got a survey and I blasted the paint issue, of course there wasn't any reply. Oh well, it is what it is. I'm already thinking about a bigger boat, won't be a Tracker. I'm gonna quit worrying about it and go fishing.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 5, 2012)

YOU SAID IT.... "I'm gonna quit worrying about it and go fishing."

Best answer to all boat problems (that are not safety issues)!

Go get 'em! Rich


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 5, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> All the more reason to buy an alumacraft 8)




Or a G3...


----------



## Stove Iron (Apr 6, 2012)

Or an Alweld...


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 6, 2012)

or a g3 :lol:


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 10, 2012)

When I got my Tracker 1542 it had a few scratches on it. I complained and they gave me a $100 gift card for BassPro. There are a lot more scrathes on the boat now, but the fish don't seem to mind!


----------



## slipsinker (May 31, 2012)

without a boat, i spent quite a few quality hours fishing off of the DNR courtesy piers last summer i noticed quite a few going in and out of the water at the ramps. being in the market for a jon boat i kept my eye open for make model wear and tear etc of the boats coming and going from the dock. what i did notice was paint wear and tear on all the jon/ utility boats regardless of make. i ended up buying a small yellow rowboat at the end of the season, scuffed up the factory gloss coat and rustoleumed over the finish with their flat camo green. the finish proved durable enough and any scratches that developed i quickly spotted with the aerosol can. basically any flat finish paint is less durable than a gloss finish... has been my experience over the years


----------



## DanMC (May 31, 2012)

Are Tracker boats US made (not with inported parts :lol: ) ?...when we bought our Lund (WC14) we made sure it's a US made otherwise i would have bought something from a Canadian manufacturer...just my 2 cents...sorry about your troubles.On a different but kinda the same topic...we as a family don't shop at Wallmart, and we haven't for 5 years now...i read somewhere that big companies or corporations control every single detail/product that is made for sale by them.Every effort is made to produce stuff as cheap as possible,and they all do that but some do it more and others do it less...remember when once upon a time Sam Walt was proud to show products that supported the American worker/family ?...who's economy is growing like crazy (...hint.....red star :evil: ) and who is strugling and has to put up with inferior crap (...only if someone made a superior crap  ).I did not mean to get political but politics affects everything.
Dan


----------



## slipsinker (May 31, 2012)

Damn!!! Just called Tracker... and found out they use a "flash" painting process and admittedly is not as durable as other boat manufacturers painting processes. i was going to pick up my 1542 topper tomorrow! now i am rethinking. I love the boat and price. but what about the cost of repainting. i like a rig that looks nice. 
i dont know... use it for a few years as is and then apply a custom paint job. Definitely rethinking purchase.


----------



## jigngrub (May 31, 2012)

Y'all sound like you're going to be trying to pick up chicks in a jon boat! :roll: 

If the price is right, buy one and repaint it yourself. they probably put the cheap paint job on them because they know a lot of people are going to repaint them anyway. How many camo paint jobs have y'all seen on this site? I've seen a bunch.

Heck! Just sand it down a little and put some tractor and implement paint with hardener on it.


----------



## bcbouy (May 31, 2012)

not the point.you shouldn't have to repaint a brand new boat because of poor workmanship.


----------



## jigngrub (May 31, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> not the point.you shouldn't have to repaint a brand new boat because of poor workmanship.



As a matter of fact it is the point, the ones with the better paint jobs cost more.

You can put a darn good paint job on a jon for $75 or less, the boats with the better paint jobs are going to be $200 higher or more.

There's an old addage that you've probably never heard that goes something like this *"You get what you pay for"*.


----------



## bcbouy (May 31, 2012)

thats why manufacturers get away with selling inferior products, some people accept it. not me.


----------



## jigngrub (Jun 1, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> thats why manufacturers get away with selling inferior products, some people accept it. not me.



... and some people think they're getting an extra special good deal, and then whine and complain when they find out they got exactly what they paid for.


If I was in the market for a jon boat I would prefer that they didn't paint it at all and deduct the price of the paint job from the MSRP. I'm not a fan of a painted fishin' boat because they're going to get banged, bumped, rubbed, and scratched... and you have to worry about that for the first half dozen times with a new boat if it's painted.


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2012)

The fish dont care! :LOL2: 

I would wrap it.......with a TinBoats logo! 8) :LOL2:


----------



## jigngrub (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim said:


> The fish dont care! :LOL2:
> 
> I would wrap it.......with a TinBoats logo! 8) :LOL2:



I'll be glad to wrap my boat in a Tin Boats logo if you'll pay for it Jim! :mrgreen:


----------



## slipsinker (Jun 1, 2012)

Well ... picked up the Tracker 1542... scratched the paint in the show room before i picked it up.... IT PASSED!!!! Made the decision i will touch up as i go along.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 1, 2012)

jigngrub said:


> bcbouy said:
> 
> 
> > thats why manufacturers get away with selling inferior products, some people accept it. not me.
> ...


so if i were to go out and buy a new car,drive it for a week,take it to a carwash and the paint came off,i should'nt take it to the dealer,instead take it to maaco for a $500 paintjob,pay for it myself because i bought a kia instead of a lexus???


----------



## jigngrub (Jun 1, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> so if i were to go out and buy a new car,drive it for a week,take it to a carwash and the paint came off,i should'nt take it to the dealer,instead take it to maaco for a $500 paintjob,pay for it myself because i bought a kia instead of a lexus???



Buy a $10,000 boat like that car cost and the paint won't scratch off.


----------



## slabdaddy (Jun 1, 2012)

when i ordered my weldbilt specified NO PAINT! spray down with pressure washer looks new always except for deep scratches; to each his own but don't need no paint or carpet in my tub. Good Luck! 8)


----------



## jigngrub (Jun 2, 2012)

slabdaddy said:


> when i ordered my weldbilt specified NO PAINT! spray down with pressure washer looks new always except for deep scratches; to each his own but don't need no paint or carpet in my tub. Good Luck! 8)



Smart man!

I think my next resto is going to be a "brushed" aluminum hull exterior instead of having to worry about dinging and fixing exterior paint and decals, paint is soooo overrated!


----------



## BrazosDon (Jun 16, 2012)

Probably no one will ever read this but my point of view is when I bought my 14X48 Alumacraft new, I was going to repaint it. Since I am a duck hunter I wanted a como design. My thoughts on this was to use the cheapest spray paint I could get. I can and have changed the pattern whenever I needed to. The boat is great but the original paint had to be cheap to begin with, so WHAT IS THE DIFFERANCE to use cheap spray cans of paint to repaint your boat? My 2 cents!!! Some things on a boat you put the good stuff on and in other places you put the cheap stuff on, knowing that it will be changed.


----------

